# This place used to be empty, but they built giant apartments



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to express that the place over the window (when we're inside the bus) used to be empty, but some years ago there was a massive plan to build a huge apartment complex and now it's changed into a lively neighborhood.

Ikkunan ulkopuolella sijaitsee alue, joka oli tyhjä, ja muutama vuotta sitten tehty suunnitelma joka rakentaa suuren asunnon ja nykyisin muuttanut vilkkaksi alueeksi.


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I would like to express that the place over the window (when we're inside the bus) used to be empty, but some years ago there was a massive plan to build a huge apartment complex and now it's changed into a lively neighborhood.



This is slightly off-topic, but in English, we don't say _over the window _when we mean "outside the window" (which sounds like what you mean to say here).



> Ikkunan ulkopuolella sijaitsee alue, joka oli tyhjä, ja muutama vuotta sitten tehty suunnitelma joka rakentaa suuren asunnon ja nykyisin muuttanut vilkkaksi alueeksi.



This sounds good -- I would only make a few changes:

_Juuri ikkunan __ulkopuolella __voi näkyä alue, joka ennen oli tyhjää, mutta muutama vuosi sitten sinne rakennutettiin iso kerrostalo/kompleksi ja nykyään siellä on vilskettä ja vipinää._

I'm not sure whether_ kerrostalo _or _kompleksi _would be appropriate here, because I don't know whether this location has one, large building or several buildings.

The Finns will undoubtedly have more suggestions for how to make the sentence sound more natural.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Juuri ikkunan __ulkopuolella __voi näkyä alue, joka ennen oli tyhjä(ä), mutta muutama vuosi sitten sinne rakennutettiin / (pystytettiin) iso kerrostalo / (rakennus)kompleksi ja nykyään siellä on vilskettä ja vipinää._


Your translation sounds perfectly natural to me. You don't have to say rakennuskompleksi, but if you do it's better to say "pystytettiin" to avoid tautophony.


----------



## kirahvi

I'd say:

Ikkunan ulkopuolella on / Ikkunasta näkyy alue, joka oli ennen tyhjä, mutta muutama vuosi sitten sinne rakennettiin / rakennutettiin (I wouldn't personally use the latter in speech, in written form it feels natural to me) iso kerrostalo ja nykyään siellä on vilskettä ja vilinää. 

_Vilskettä ja vilinää_ and _vilskettää ja vipinää_ are both correct and get about the same amount of google hits, but I always use the _vilskettä ja vilinää_ version. It sounds better to me, probably because both words have the sound _l_ in them. 

Also, I wouldn't say _voi näkyä alue_, because in the original it doesn't say there _might_ be an area, but rather that there is one.


----------

